# Flat



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

2/26/06 6pm

Dave


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Dave,

When and where did you take that photo? You got the title absolutely right! Makes me want to drag a kayak out there. I hardly ever see water that calm. Good one.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Flat ... and calm ... and relaxing. Cool pic, Dave.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Mrs.B thats his back yard


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What gets me is _*not even*_ a darn seagull.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> What gets me is _*not even*_ a darn seagull.


That's the *relaxing* part, Bobby. LMAO


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yowsa yowsa , Talk about cool ...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Very nice...*

Who's got a topwater?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Very Nice Shot. Contrast and Color is great.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Mrs B. Took it about 20 minutes before I posted it.

No seaguls but their was Bait milling around. 

Dave


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

now thats nice, REAL nice.. thanks for posting it


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*ooohhhh aahhhhhhh*

Dave thats awesome, those colors in the sky are beautiful. And I know where it is! lol That is a sweet pic my man. If I lived there Id never get anything done. Id have to make a wade everyday just in case. lol

Z


----------



## fishhogg jr. (Jan 21, 2006)

gotta love how the sky meets the water in a blur of yellow.........


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

That is a cool pic Dave.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice Dave! Very tranquil.


----------

